# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2011



## PCGH_Andreas (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 01/2011 startet heute. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt *ab 1. Dezember am Kiosk*. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware *2 bis 3 Tage früher*.     Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2011 in diesen Thread     und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion  der  PC   Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen  schnell zu    antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-01-2011-haben-euch-gefallen.html
• http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...er-heft-dvd-01-2011-haben-ihnen-gefallen.html


----------



## Pagz (28. November 2010)

Auf Seite 47 schriebt ihr zur GTX 480 AMP!: 


> Seit dem vergangenen Test glich Zotac die Lüftersteuerung jener der gtx 470 amp! an und die karte erreicht daher noch bessere Werte als zuvor: [..] 0.3 Sone


Auf Seite 53 bei der Tabelle zur gtx 480 amp! steht allerindgs 0.7 Sone bei 2D. Was ist nun richtig?
Außerdem ist die gtx 470 amp! 0.5 Sone laut, das wäre doch unlogisch, wenn die gtx 480 amp! mit gleichem Kühler und gleicher Lüftersteuerung 0.3 Sone wäre oder?
Bitte klärt mich mal jemand auf^^


----------



## sfc (28. November 2010)

Wie immer sehr gute Arbeit. Konnte trotz Müdigkeit getern Abend nicht mit dem Lesen aufhören. Mit fehlt allerdings eine Seite Marktübersicht. Wollte mir zu Weihnachten neue Tastatur und Maus selbst schenken, ausgerechnet diesen Monat fehlen sie aber in der Übersicht. Glücklicherweise schmeiße ich alte Ausgaben nicht weg.


----------



## winpoet88 (28. November 2010)

Ich hole mir die Ausgabe direkt am ersten.........muss halt noch 2-3 Tage warten, leider !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

Heute ist sie (leider erst, aber egal) angekommen habe sie eben aus dem Kasten geholt soweit so gut.

Als 1. habe ich dem 3 TB HDD Artikel überflogen da fehlt mir in den Benchmark Tabellen eine 2 TB Green von WD zum vergleich, die anderen beiden von WD sind nicht mit der Green Versionen zu vergleichen da die einen ganz andere verwendungszweck haben. Ist wie Ferrari Fxx, Porsche 911 GT3 RS zum vergleich mit einem VW Golf CL heranzuziehen! Das macht keinen Sinn!


----------



## Pagz (29. November 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ist wie Ferrari Enzo, Porsche 911 zum vergleich mit einem VW Golf heranzuziehen! Das macht keinen Sinn!


Ich empfehle dir den Kommentar auf Seite 72 zu lesen


----------



## TwilightAngel (29. November 2010)

Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass man die Einkaufsführer für CPUs, LCDs und Tastaturen jetzt extra aus dem Web ziehen muss, weil sie nicht im Heft abgedruckt wurden.


----------



## magic 007 (29. November 2010)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass man die Einkaufsführer für CPUs, LCDs und Tastaturen jetzt extra aus dem Web ziehen muss, weil sie nicht im Heft abgedruckt wurden.



Dafür hast du zwei Artikel mehr drin, für mich persönlich stellt das einen deutlichen mehrwert da, da man den einkaufsführer 1. in älteren Ausgaben nachlesen kann und2. er ja wie erwähnt aus dem i-net gezogen werden kann!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2010)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du zwei Artikel mehr drin, für mich persönlich stellt das einen deutlichen mehrwert da, da man den einkaufsführer 1. in älteren Ausgaben nachlesen kann und2. er ja wie erwähnt aus dem i-net gezogen werden kann!


und 3. er in der nächsten Ausgabe wieder drin sein soll und 4. auch auf der DVD sein soll


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. November 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 47 schriebt ihr zur GTX 480 AMP!:
> 
> Auf Seite 53 bei der Tabelle zur gtx 480 amp! steht allerindgs 0.7 Sone bei 2D. Was ist nun richtig?
> Außerdem ist die gtx 470 amp! 0.5 Sone laut, das wäre doch unlogisch, wenn die gtx 480 amp! mit gleichem Kühler und gleicher Lüftersteuerung 0.3 Sone wäre oder?
> Bitte klärt mich mal jemand auf^^



Glückwunsch, du hast den einzigen bekannten Bug dieses Artikels gefunden. 

Menschliches Versagen, d.h. ein Spaltenrutscher: Die 0,3 Sone gehören zur Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC. Die GTX 480 AMP erreicht 0,7 Sone – wie's korrekt in der Testtabelle steht (und womit sie bewertet wurde; ist ein Fließtext-Bug, den keiner sah). Sorry. 

MfG,
Raff

PS: Die GTX 470 AMP dreht im Leerlauf mit 40 anstelle von 44 Prozent und ist daher einen Tick leiser.


----------



## magic 007 (29. November 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> und 3. er in der nächsten Ausgabe wieder drin sein soll und 4. auch auf der DVD sein soll



3. schließ ich mich an, 4. wäre für mich wiederrum überflüssig!

edit: Hab gerade mal die DVD studiert, und siehe da, der restliche Einkaufstührer ist unter "Service"


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. November 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Heute ist sie (leider erst, aber egal) angekommen habe sie eben aus dem Kasten geholt soweit so gut.
> 
> Als 1. habe ich dem 3 TB HDD Artikel überflogen da fehlt mir in den Benchmark Tabellen eine 2 TB Green von WD zum vergleich, die anderen beiden von WD sind nicht mit der Green Versionen zu vergleichen da die einen ganz andere verwendungszweck haben. Ist wie Ferrari Fxx, Porsche 911 GT3 RS zum vergleich mit einem VW Golf CL heranzuziehen! Das macht keinen Sinn!


Wir können nur testen, was wir vor Ort ins Testlabor schaffen können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

Ich werde die auch gleich morgen früh kaufen, gut das die für mich immer eine auf Seite legen. Morgen kommt dann meine Meinung dazu.

mfg


----------



## neuer101 (1. Dezember 2010)

Komisch, meine PCGH (Abo) ist bis heute nicht angekommen .


----------



## RapToX (1. Dezember 2010)

endlich mal ein test zum benq xl2410t. hab ihn zwar schon, aber war dennoch gespannt was die spezialisten zu dem teil sagen (grade im hinblick auf inputlag, etc.). leider fand ich den test (wie so oft) ein bisschen zu kurz. dennoch gut zu wissen, dass man keinen fehlkauf getätigt hat. kaufe normalerweise nämlich keine hardware, worüber ich nicht mindestens einen testbericht gelesen habe^^

übrigens ist in der testtabelle ein fehler. unter "sonstiges" werden "lautsprecher" aufgelistet. allerdings bietet der monitor lediglich einen kopfhörer-/lautsprecherausgang.


----------



## Marauder (1. Dezember 2010)

Hachja, ich muss ja eh morgen einkaufen^^


----------



## The_Joker (1. Dezember 2010)

k.A. warum niemanden weiter aufgefallen ist, das in der aktuellen DVD Ausgabe die angebliche Code Karte für ESET NOD32 Antivirus zw. S. 38 & 39 nich vorhanden ist. zumal auf S. 118 expliziet darauf hingewiesen wird. sie ist aber nich vorhanden & ich hab in X Läden, jede DVD Ausgabe abgesucht. nix, nada. selbst die Verkäufer wußten keinen Reim darauf. erstaunlich is aber, in der aktuellen PCG der Aktivierungscode, in jeder DVD Ausgabe vorhanden is. damit ich überhaupt, den Aktivierungscode nutzen kann, hab ich mir dann die PCG gekauft. hab damit zwar TRA zum 2x, aber was solls. dafür aber den Aktivierungscode & die PCGH stattdessen in der Non DVD Ausagabe. kann damit aber leben & wollte darauf hinweisen.


----------



## RapToX (2. Dezember 2010)

liegt wohl daran, dass sich die karte zwischen seite 74 & 75 befindet


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Karte ist aber auch leicht zu übersehen, da „kaum” dicker als das Papier.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Dezember 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran, dass sich die karte zwischen seite 74 & 75 befindet



Das ist ärgerlich, wir haben es extra im Artikel geändert, als klar war, wo die Codekarte eingeklebt wird. In den Dokumenten auf der Server steht auch 74/75. Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## The_Joker (2. Dezember 2010)

naja, was solls. ich hab NOD32 samt Key, egal ob nun von euch o. eurer Schwester (PCG). euer Magazin hab ich dennoch gekauft, weil die Atikel wieder recht interessant sind.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich fand den Artikel "Spiele-PC: Die bessere Konsole?" besonders interessant. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Xbox 360 im Vergleich zur PS3 die bessere Grafik auf den Bildschirm zaubert. 

Das auf der Startseite Infrastruktur vorgestellte Gehäuse Super Flower SF2000 finde ich aufgrund der Anzahl und vor allem der Größe der bereits vorhandenen Lüfter sehr interessant. Der Preis geht auch in Ordnung. Sollte jemand einen Test dazu finden, bitte melden.

Durch den Artikel "Bildqualität beleuchtet" sind mir die Karten von Nvidia "sympathischer" geworden. Die Bildqualität ist mir inzwischen genauso wichtig wie die Fps.


----------



## Mirart (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde den Soundkartentest sehr gut, auch, dass die Tests der anderen Karten als PDF verfügbar sind. 
Nun habe ich eine Frage dazu: Ich kann mich als Spieler und als Musiker kaum an endlosen Lautsprechern begeistern, ich spiele und höre Musik meist mit Kopfhörern, teilweise mit einem 2.1-System. 
Deshalb eine ganz konkrete Frage an eure subjektive Einschätzung (da die "Leistung" der Titanium HD und der HDAV 1.3 Deluxe besser bewertet wird als die der Essence STX): Welche der drei Soundkarten klingt mit Kopfhörern oder mit einem Stereo-System besser?

Achja, eines noch: Warum schriebt ihr, die GTX 470 SOC erreiche 850 MHz GPU-Takt, listetet aber auf, sie bestünde eine 20-prozentige GPU-Übertaktung nicht?


----------



## neuer101 (2. Dezember 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Komisch, meine PCGH (Abo) ist bis heute nicht angekommen .


Auch heute war keine Zeitschrift im Briefkasten .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2010)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Durch den Artikel "Bildqualität beleuchtet" sind mir die Karten von Nvidia "sympathischer" geworden. Die Bildqualität ist mir inzwischen genauso wichtig wie die Fps.



Ist schon jemandem das "Easteregg" im Aufmacher ins Auge gestochen? 



Mirart schrieb:


> Achja, eines noch: Warum schriebt ihr, die GTX 470  SOC erreiche 850 MHz GPU-Takt, listetet aber auf, sie bestünde eine  20-prozentige GPU-Übertaktung nicht?



Guter Punkt, weil das in der Testtabelle nicht steht (wird überarbeitet!): Der bewertete  OC-Test erfolgt mit Standardspannung und -lüftersteuerung. Die gelobten 850/1.700/1.900 MHz  sind nur eine hübsche Rand-Info, was mit mehr Spannung (in diesem Fall  1,087 Volt; Standard sind nur 0,962 V) geht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## magic 007 (2. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ist schon jemandem das "Easteregg" im Aufmacher ins Auge gestochen?



Hab ihn glaub gefunden!
Im ATI Treiber wird eine 6970 als verwendete graka angezeigt
Allerdings ist denk mal jedem hier klar dass ihr die Karte schon habt, kann man ja aus dem "6970 Gerüchte" Artikel rauslesen


----------



## Master451 (2. Dezember 2010)

jetzt, wo man mich drauf hinweist, ja; ist aber auch recht leicht zu übersehen...
stammt das Foto von euch oder habt ihr den Namen irgendwie reineditiert?
dass die X1000er-Serie ne gute Grafikqualität liefert, war mir schon bekannt, aber dass sie besser filtert als alle nachfolgenden ATI-Karten war mir neu (hätt ich vll doch nicht von der X1900 aufrüsten sollen  )

ansonsten wie immer ein Super-Heft, fällt es mir eig. erst jetzt auf oder macht ihr keine Retro-Folgen mehr?

p.s. das "Wo der Barthel den Most holt" gehört nicht zum Artikel, oder??  (S. 36, Diagrammüberschrift)


----------



## Wanderer (2. Dezember 2010)

*Mieser Service beim Abo!*

Vor ca. 2 Wochen hatte ich ein Miniabo bestellt, um nach 2 Jahren PCGH-Lesepause mal wieder einen Blick in die Zeitschrift werfen zu können.

Die Prämie kam dann ordentlich Ende November, die Rechnung witzigerweise im Voraus am 30.11., aber von einer Zeitschrift keine Spur im Briefkasten ...

Das finde ich sehr ärgerlich, da es das Heft in unserem Bahnhofskiosk natürlich schon zu kaufen gibt.

Was habe ich denn von einem Abo für einen Vorteil, wenn es nicht mal pünktlich versendet wird? Eigentlich sollte man Abonnenten bevorzugen und erst Recht diejenigen, die sich (noch) unschlüssig sind, ob sie die Zeitschrift überhaupt längere Zeit geschickt bekommen möchten.

Irgendwie kommt man sich da ziemlich veräppelt vor!

Ich werde, von den 3 Ausgaben mal abgesehen, zu 100% das Abo nicht verlängern.

Und wie ich hier lesen kann, scheint diese verspätete Zustellung (hochgerechnet) bei vielen die Regel zu sein ...

Macht den Leutchen beim Verlag mal Dampf unter dem Hintern, denn deren schlechter Service spricht sich sehr schnell herum, aber der Imageschaden bleibt bei den Machern der Zeitschrift.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2010)

Mirart schrieb:


> Ich finde den Soundkartentest sehr gut, auch, dass die Tests der anderen Karten als PDF verfügbar sind.
> Nun habe ich eine Frage dazu: Ich kann mich als Spieler und als Musiker kaum an endlosen Lautsprechern begeistern, ich spiele und höre Musik meist mit Kopfhörern, teilweise mit einem 2.1-System.
> Deshalb eine ganz konkrete Frage an eure subjektive Einschätzung (da die "Leistung" der Titanium HD und der HDAV 1.3 Deluxe besser bewertet wird als die der Essence STX): Welche der drei Soundkarten klingt mit Kopfhörern oder mit einem Stereo-System besser?


Schön das der Test wieder gefällt .

Mit Kopfhörern liegt ganz klar die Essence STX vorne. Liegt am guten KHV.
An Lautsprechersystemen liegen STX und Titanium HD oft gleichauf. Die STX bietet die bessere Räumlichkeit, die Titanium HD hat im Tieftonbereich zum Teil die Nase vorne. Allerdings sind diese Unterschiede nur auf sehr guten Anlagen zu bemerken, da gering. 
Aufgrund des besseren Treibers würde ich zur Asus greifen, beziehungsweise habe sie selber in der auf Seite 108 beschriebenen Ausbaustufe .


----------



## icecold (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde, das PCGH in Gefahr Video cool. Der letzte Satz den der Sprecher sagt, von wegen, dass Lithium-Ionen-Akkus wasserdicht seien, stimmt nicht ganz. 
Ein Mitschüler von mir hat mal seinen Digitalen Musikspieler eines großen Herstellers mit halb gegessenem Obst also Logo gewaschen. Nach dem Waschgang hat er ihn wieder angemacht und das Ding ist ziemlich heiß geworden, sodass er sich die Hände fast verbrannt hat.  

So viel zum Thema Lithium-Ionen Akkus sind Wasserdicht 


Kommt dann zur nächsten Ausgabe, der Test der 6970? Da ihr sie ja anscheinend schon habt. 


MfG icecold


----------



## Gandalf2210 (2. Dezember 2010)

ist ja in irgend einer Weise schon ein Armuts Zeugnis, dass man nun schon die Konsolen schlecht reden muss, damit überhaupt noch etwas für den Pc spricht.


----------



## Anna83 (2. Dezember 2010)

*.....Spiele-PC - die bessere Konsole? *

Gar keine Frage


----------



## XXTREME (2. Dezember 2010)

Gandalf2210 schrieb:


> ist ja in irgend einer Weise schon ein Armuts Zeugnis, dass man nun schon die Konsolen schlecht reden muss, damit überhaupt noch etwas für den Pc spricht.




Ich sehe es genau anders herum, was spricht denn bitte für eine Konsole ? In meinen Augen nichts aber auch gar nichts .

@Top

Heftnote von mir "3+"


----------



## PCGH_Eric (2. Dezember 2010)

icecold schrieb:


> Ich finde, das PCGH in Gefahr Video cool. Der letzte Satz den der Sprecher sagt, von wegen, dass Lithium-Ionen-Akkus wasserdicht seien, stimmt nicht ganz.
> Ein Mitschüler [...], sodass er sich die Hände fast verbrannt hat.
> [...]
> 
> MfG icecold


Also einen Kurzschluss gibt's dann trotzdem. Logisch. Der macht auch Hitze. Lithium in Wasser explodiert aber. Von daher ist das bisschen Kurzschluss-Hitze bei schmerzhaften 80 Grad noch akzeptabel. Aber danke für's Coolfinden. Mal sehen, was ich noch so kaputtmachen kann in den acht Wochen, dich mir noch bleiben. Wünsche?


----------



## exa (2. Dezember 2010)

sorry, aber ich kann mich mit den eingeklebten Codezetteln einfach nicht anfreunden, die stören beim blättern doch schon...


----------



## DiZER (2. Dezember 2010)

der pc ist die beste konsole die es je gegeben hat. schaut euch die technik in den konsolen doch mal an?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Dezember 2010)

Master451 schrieb:


> p.s. das "Wo der Barthel den Most holt" gehört nicht zum Artikel, oder??  (S. 36, Diagrammüberschrift)


Doch, schon.
Weil darin aufgezeigt wird, dass die GTX 580 nicht alles „nur” über ihren höheren Takt löst.


----------



## Wanderer (3. Dezember 2010)

Auch heute war die PCGH nicht im Briefkasten. 
Und am Samstag wird bei uns keine Post ausgetragen.

Abo? Ein Witz!


----------



## Mirart (3. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Guter Punkt, weil das in der Testtabelle nicht steht (wird überarbeitet!): Der bewertete  OC-Test erfolgt mit Standardspannung und -lüftersteuerung. Die gelobten 850/1.700/1.900 MHz  sind nur eine hübsche Rand-Info, was mit mehr Spannung (in diesem Fall  1,087 Volt; Standard sind nur 0,962 V) geht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Okay, danke dafür, damit ist auch klar, dass die SOC gekauft wird (wenn sie dann mal verfügbar ist...).



nfsgame schrieb:


> Schön das der Test wieder gefällt .
> 
> Mit Kopfhörern liegt ganz klar die Essence STX vorne. Liegt am guten KHV.
> An Lautsprechersystemen liegen STX und Titanium HD oft gleichauf. Die STX bietet die bessere Räumlichkeit, die Titanium HD hat im Tieftonbereich zum Teil die Nase vorne. Allerdings sind diese Unterschiede nur auf sehr guten Anlagen zu bemerken, da gering.
> Aufgrund des besseren Treibers würde ich zur Asus greifen, beziehungsweise habe sie selber in der auf Seite 108 beschriebenen Ausbaustufe .



Danke, ich nehme die Essence. 
Räumlichkeit ist mir eigentlich wichtiger als ein etwas besserer Tieftonbereich, da ich meist Klassik höre. Um den Kopfhörerverstärker tut es mir aber ehrlich gesagt fast leid, da mein HFi-780 ja nur eine Impedanz von 35 Ohm hat...


----------



## neuer101 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wanderer schrieb:


> Auch heute war die PCGH nicht im Briefkasten.
> Und am Samstag wird bei uns keine Post ausgetragen.
> 
> Abo? Ein Witz!


Genauso gehts mir auch...sonst war das Heft schon am Samstag davor da, diesmal ist es selbst 2 Tage nach Erscheinen immer noch nicht im Briefkasten.


----------



## Captain Future (3. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt aber schon mal rausgeguckt in den letzten Tagen, oder? _Könnte_ ja sein, dass der Laster wo hängengeblieben ist. Ich warte zum Beispiel seit über einer Woche auf ein angeblich seit langem geschicktes ebay-Paket.


----------



## Wake (4. Dezember 2010)

Die IQ-Videos fand ich etwas enttäuschend, da unkomprimiert und nur 3 Sekunden lang (wenigstens 10 Sekunden hättens ruhig sein dürfen).
Die kurze Dauer in Kombination mit Autorepeat, dem FRAPS-Codec und von der DVD aus haben meinem System und dem MPC HC schon ordentlich zugesetzt (ist atm das einzig verfügbare und nicht mehr ganz taufrisch) und es kam zum Stocken, darum war das Flimmern nicht wirklich erkennbar.
Mit dem WMP von der HDD ging es besser aber auch noch nicht optimal.

Habe mal versuchsweise die WoW- und UT2k-Videos mit MeGUI(x264) komprimiert (Automated 2pass, High Profile, Preset Very Slow und 10 000 Kbps) und beim schnellen Durchsehen keinen sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust feststellen können - zumindest zur Veranschaulichung halber ist das Format absolut tauglich imho.

Dafür ist die Dateigröße per Video von 95-100+MB auf ~2,5MB(UT2k) bzw. ~4,3MB(WoW) gesunken, ergo wären sogar Videos mit einer Minute Länge drin gewesen (oder eben noch andere Spiele und 10-15 Sekunden Videolänge).
Außerdem wird das Decoding über DXVA via GPU ermöglicht, wodurch die Videos im Zusammenspiel mit einer 8800 GT selbst mit der alten Gurke an der ich sitze butterweich im Loop per MPC HC abgespielt werden können.

Wären nur noch lizenzrechtliche Fragen zu klären 

PS: Werde die Videos natürlich nicht irgendwo hoch laden (ohne vorher erteilte Erlaubnis wäre das fatal  ).
Wenn einer der Redakteure die Bildqualität der MP4s genauer unter die Lupe nehmen will, kann ich die Dateien gerne verschicken (per Filehostlink, Mail, etc. je nach Wunsch) - PM genügt.


----------



## AlexKL77 (4. Dezember 2010)

Also die DVD ist mal wieder richtiger Rotz in dieser Ausgabe.Monat für Monat (über Jahre) kaufe ich mir die DVD-Ausgabe obwohl ich dort nur selten mal reinschaue.
Aber wenn ich dann mal was ausprobieren will,dann läuft das dann leider nicht.Beim letzten mal,war es irgendein blödes Spiel (ich glaub war Battlestations oder so),wo die Installation einfach nicht starten wollte und diesmal ist es das NOD Antivirus was einfach nicht starten will.Auf 2 Rechnern ausprobiert,egal ob mit Adminrechten oder ohne,sobald ich den Button "Anwendung zulassen" anklicke tut sich nix mehr.
Auch die Videos brauchen bald 2 Minuten bis die mal starten und dann fliegt mir fast der PC um die Ohren.Bei locker 300 CDs und DVDs die ich hier momentan rumfliegen habe,gibt's keine Probleme,nur bei den PCGH-DVDs geht's ab wie auf dem Flughafen Köln-Bonn.
Hab's mir jetzt mal von Eset selbst geladen,weil ich mir es mal ansehen wollte.
Aber das ich das machen muss,weil die DVD mal wieder nicht will,stinkt mir gewaltig!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Dezember 2010)

*@ Wake*

Wir haben bewusst unverfälschtes Material genommen und drei Sekunden reichen vollkommen um die BQ zu sehen. Von der HDD aus hatte ich keine Probleme - was hatten die denn für eine Auflösung und Bitrate?


----------



## Taitan (4. Dezember 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Ausgaben im Jahr 2010. Besonders cool ist der vergleichsweise riesige Artikel über Wasserkühlungen. Bereits in den letzten Ausgaben war ja immer mal wieder was über Waküs an Bord. Weiter so!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Dezember 2010)

zu der DVD Qualität die war mal besser vor allem sind die immer so schmutzig was je nach stärke dazu führt das sie sich schlecht oder gar nicht abspielen lassen aber wenn schon Orginal Film/Serien DVD's Teilweise schrammen oder Kratzer haben warum sollte die PCGH DVD da viel besser aussehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2010)

Wake,

wenn wir etwas machen, dann richtig.  Oft steht man vor der Wahl: Masse oder Klasse? Masse ist sowohl im Heft (Platz auf der DVD) als auch online (Traffic) schwierig, daher entschieden wir uns für die Klasse: kurze und markante Szenen, die zeigen, worauf es ankommt. Wie Marc schon sagte: Das reicht vollkommen, um die Unterschiede zu erkennen (wobei die doppelte Länge sicher nicht schaden würde).

Jede Form der Re-Kodierung zwecks Platzersparnis entfremdet das Material. Das ist bei einem Vergleich der Bildqualität fatal, denn es fördert falsche Eindrücke. Ergo haben wir das Fraps-Rohmaterial verwendet. Eingestampfte Videos können übrigens mehr oder weniger flimmern als das Original; in jedem Fall ist das aber kein 1:1-Eindruck mehr. Ähnliches gilt für BQ-Vergleiche im Internet, wo gern mal JPEG-Bildchen genommen werden, die schon ohne Vergrößerung Kompressionsartefakte zeigen. Das ist unbrauchbar. 

Kurz: Wir wollen die Wahrheit verbreiten, keine Annäherung (und sei sie noch so genau resampled). Ich hoffe, du weißt das zu schätzen.  Das ist auch Selbstschutz: Würden wir das Material auf eigene Faust umwandeln, kämen die Flamer/Hater aus ihren Löchern, um uns vorzuwerfen, dass wir Mist verbreiten. Ok, das tun einige eh, aber zumindest ohne dass wir ihnen Futter geben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pikus (4. Dezember 2010)

Als ich mir gestern auf seite 58 die Tabelle mit den Leistungsgewinnen angeshen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass man laut dieser Tabelle einen Leistungsgewinn von +6% hat, wenn man von einem PII X6 1055t auf einen... PII X6 1055T wechselt 
Ebenso soll man keinen Leistungsgewinn bekommen, wenn man einen E8400@3,6GHz gegen einen 1055T tauscht.

Und jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, warum solche werte zustande kommen, da ich vorhabe, von einem E8400@3,60GHz auf einen 1055T zu wechseln. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Als ich mir gestern auf seite 58 die Tabelle mit den Leistungsgewinnen angeshen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass man laut dieser Tabelle einen Leistungsgewinn von +6% hat, wenn man von einem PII X6 1055t auf einen... PII X6 1055T wechselt
> Ebenso soll man keinen Leistungsgewinn bekommen, wenn man einen E8400@3,6GHz gegen einen 1055T tauscht.
> 
> Und jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, warum solche werte zustande kommen, da ich vorhabe, von einem E8400@3,60GHz auf einen 1055T zu wechseln.
> ...



Das _scheint_ ein Zahlendreher zu sein – das wissen die bei diesem Artikel federführenden Kollegen gewiss besser als ich. Marc? 

Zu deiner Frage: Die Matrix fußt, wie in der Überschrift ersichtlich, auf dem reinen Spiele-Leistungsindex. Nun handelt es sich bei Spielen um einen Bereich, in dem die X6-Prozessoren relativ wenig überzeugen, primär weil längst nicht alle (getesteten) Spiele alle 6 Kerne ausfahren – konträr zu den Anwendungen, wo die Thubans gut auf den Putz hauen. Ein Wolfdale mit 3,6 GHz schneidet deswegen so gut ab, weil er a) von jedem Spiel optimal ausgelastet wird und b) viel Takt und Cache besitzt. Das gleicht die Kerne aus und genügt für die meisten Spiele.

Sofern du nicht nur spielst, ist ein Quad- oder Hexacore-Prozessor natürlich viel stärker als ein Zweikerner. Außerdem kannst du den X6 ja auch übertakten, womit er dem Wolfdale immer wegrennt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Dezember 2010)

*@ Davin's Theorie*

Da müssen 0% stehen, mea culpa. Beim E8400 ist auch eine Unstimmigkeit, ich prüfe das.

Wenn du zockst, empfehle ich dir statt einem X6 den i5-760, schneller und sparsamer.


----------



## Wake (5. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Wake*
> 
> Wir haben bewusst unverfälschtes Material genommen und drei Sekunden reichen vollkommen um die BQ zu sehen. Von der HDD aus hatte ich keine Probleme - was hatten die denn für eine Auflösung und Bitrate?



Overall bit rate 243 Mbps wird mir bei nem WoW-Vid angezeigt und halt 1280x1024.
Lag halt an dem schwachen Rechner(anderer ist defekt), der schnelle Loop alle 2-3 Sekunden gab ihm den Rest.
Mit 5-6 Sekunden hätt sich das System zwischen den Abspielfolgen wohl weniger totgerechnet 

@PCGH_Raff:
Ein bitgenauer Losslesscodec zum Komprimieren wäre auch eine Idee, wobei man da achten muss das nicht Farbraum-/modell geändert wird und noch mehr Rechenleistung nötig ist. Und "Ja!" zu 5 Sekunden Mindestgröße 

PS: Die letzten beiden DVDs waren ordentlich laut, habe nur noch selten DVDs im Laufwerk aber kann mich nicht an eine solche Lärmerzeugung erinnern. Probleme an sich gab es aber keine mit Lesen oder Zugriffszeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte (aus aktuellem Anlass dringende) Fragen zum Festplattentest:
Die WD2001FASS habt ihr in der 11/09 schonmal getestet (Anm.: häufigere Tests neuer Festplattenserien oder alternativ vollständige jährliche Marktübersichten wären schön). Damals hat sie genau die gleichen Transferraten erzielt - aber deutlich bessere Zugriffszeiten (9,8 statt 11,9 ms lesend, 5,0 statt 5,7 schreibend).
a) Fehler im Druck oder sind die Testergebnisse allgemein nicht vergleichbar? (wär schlecht, denn 6 Festplatten, die zudem alle übergroß sind, helfen mir bei meiner Suche gar nicht weiter)
b) Falls letzteres: Nach welchem Verfahren wurde die Velo in 06/10 getestet?
c) Ist bei der Lautstärke alles beim alten geblieben?
(die Black hat die gleichen Werte, aber nach dem neuen Test wäre die Velociraptor eine der leisesten (Laufgeräusch) Festplatten oberhalb von 7000rpm. Das würde ich zwar gern glauben, weil sie perfekt in meine Preis-&Leistungs-&Größenklasse passt, aber irgendwie ist "Raptor" und "silent" für mich immer noch ein Widerspruch)

P.S.:
Es stehen nicht zufällig noch weitere HDD-Tests an? Bevorzugt die <500GB Modelle der aktuellen Serien und bevorzugt mit ersten Ergebnissen vor Weihnachten?


----------



## Bääängel (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Lithium ionen akku artikel. Kommt wie gerufen. Muss am Freitag n Referat zum Thema li+ akku halten 

Für den rest hatte ich noch keine zeit.


----------



## KatanaxXx (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Bin wieder mal mit der Papierqualität unzufrieden.
Aber Thilo hat ja erwähnt das sich da was tuen soll, hoffe es wird in den kommenden Ausgaben auch umgesetzt 



mfg
Andi


----------



## borni (5. Dezember 2010)

Warum stehen im neuen Einkaufsführer eigentlich keine Leistungswerte der Karten mehr?


----------



## Pikus (6. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das _scheint_ ein Zahlendreher zu sein – das wissen die bei diesem Artikel federführenden Kollegen gewiss besser als ich. Marc?
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Die Matrix fußt, wie in der Überschrift ersichtlich, auf dem reinen Spiele-Leistungsindex. Nun handelt es sich bei Spielen um einen Bereich, in dem die X6-Prozessoren relativ wenig überzeugen, primär weil längst nicht alle (getesteten) Spiele alle 6 Kerne ausfahren – konträr zu den Anwendungen, wo die Thubans gut auf den Putz hauen. Ein Wolfdale mit 3,6 GHz schneidet deswegen so gut ab, weil er a) von jedem Spiel optimal ausgelastet wird und b) viel Takt und Cache besitzt. Das gleicht die Kerne aus und genügt für die meisten Spiele.
> 
> ...



Ah, danke 
Übertakten hatte ich eh vor, mich juckts jetzt schon in den fingern 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Davin's Theorie*
> 
> Da müssen 0% stehen, mea culpa. Beim E8400 ist auch eine Unstimmigkeit, ich prüfe das.
> 
> Wenn du zockst, empfehle ich dir statt einem X6 den i5-760, schneller und sparsamer.


Auch an dich ein Danke 
Ich habe mich für den X6 entschieden, da ich neben zocken auch oft große Videos bearbeite und konvertiere. Und die Sparsamkeit ist (zum glück ) auch nicht so wichtig, da ich als schüler noch bei meinen eltern wohne


----------



## Menthe (6. Dezember 2010)

Rundum eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe, das Unplugged Video hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Weiter so


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (6. Dezember 2010)

Habe das Heft seit Samstag in meinem Bestiz....aber leider habe ich die Ausgabe von Oktober noch nicht mal gelesen.....aber es ist ja bald Weihnachten....und man hat dann hier und da mal Zeit zum lesen!


----------



## cuthbert (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich fand unter anderem auch den Artikel Konsolen vs. PC sehr interessant. Die Thematik ist aus unzähligen Forendiskussionen hinlänglich bekannt, aber war sehr schön, das ganze mal mit Bildern untermauert zu sehen.

Dass die PS3 gegen ne Xbox 360 alt aussieht, grafiktechnisch ist schon merkwürdig angesichts des eigentlich besseren Prozessors. OK ist wahrscheinlich der Grafikkarte geschuldet, die ATI x1xxx waren ja auch besser als die Nvidia Geforce 7xxx. Dass der PC beide Konsolen abzieht war hingegen zu erwarten^^.

Was ich nicht so toll fand, war der Preisvergleich. Warum wird für die Konsolen ein teurerer Bildschirm vorausgesetzt? Es ist klar, dass die meisten sicherlich an nem TV zocken, aber erstens setze ich das Vorhandensein eines Fernsehers unabhängig vom Besitz einer Konsole oder eines PCs in einem durchschnittlichen Haushalt einfach mal voraus. Und zweitens kenne ich viele, die sich für ihre Konsolen einfach einen PC-Bildschirm mit HDMI Eingang holen, wenn der Fernseher nicht die Voraussetzungen erfüllt, weil es eben günstiger ist. Kaum einer wird sich jedoch extra oder ausschließlich für die Konsole einen Fernseher zu legen.

Also hätte ich die Kategorie Bildschirm ganz weggelassen. Egal ob für beide nur der Bildschirmpreis gilt oder er ganz weglassen wird, der Abstand Konsole - PC würde sich so schon um weitere 170€ ausweiten. Man hätte den Fernseher ja auch nur Anteilhaft zur Konsole anrechnen können. 50% wird der Fernseher meintwegen zum Konsolenspielen genutzt, der Rest zum Fernsehen und Blu-Ray schauen.

Auch die Aufrüstkosten beim PC fehlen mir. Ok, wenn man von nem heutigen PC ausgeht, den man nie wieder aufrüstet, dann mag das vllt hinhauen. Aber die Konsolen sind jetzt schon seit teilweise über 5 Jahren auf den Markt und bleiben es sicher auch noch mindestens 2 Jahre weiter. Gibt's irgend einen PC-Spieler, der in dieser Zeit in seinem PC nicht mal ne neue Graka, RAM, Mainboard, CPU etc aufgerüstet hat? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. OK bei Einführung waren die Konsolen auch noch etwas teurer als heute, aber immer noch billiger als ein aktueller PC.

Klar ist der PC technisch deutlich überlegen. Aber er ist definitiv auch deutlich teurer im Vergleich als Ihr gezeigt habt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2010)

Equitas schrieb:
			
		

> Rundum eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe, das Unplugged Video hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Weiter so


Ich bin im Fernsehen 

Danke auch von unserer Seite - im nächsten Unplugged seht ihr Stephan "Admin der Herzen" Wilke


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Dezember 2010)

Bin etwas enttäuscht von den CoD 7 Test, fehlt mir ein ausführlicher Prozessortest, bzw. wie bei den Grafikkarten.
Schade. Wenigstens is drin, wie ein Quad dich vom Dreikerner, und wie der sich wiederum vom Zweikerner absetzt.
(hab ne Seite im Netz mit Benches gfunden und der Aussage, dass es mit Zweikernern ruckelt, ab nem Dreikerner nicht mehr etc.)

Dann bei Seite 58:
Mir fehlen da irgendwie Schlüsselprozessoren, bzw, warum sollte ich von nem 1055T aufrüsten? Wo is ein X3, der es relativ gesehen viel nötiger hat, aufgerüstet (auf Sechskerner oder komplett zum Intel mit Board neukaufen) zu werden.

So is diese Ausgabe durch diese beiden für mich weniger nützlichen Sachen "etwas" uninteressanter geworden, als erhofft.

Die DVD war auch ein Glücksspiel. Im zweiten Laufwerk hats auf den dritten Versuch geklappt zum lesen und sonst muss ich mir die restlichen Themen noch anschauen.
Das mit den Videos und Flimmern allerdings, macht mich grad neugierig wie esim Vergleich zu den CB-Videos ist. Mal schauen ob ich das "richtige" erwarte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2010)

Aufgrund diverser CPU-Performance-Patches, die angekündigt waren, haben wir es gelassen.


> Wo is ein X3, der es relativ gesehen viel nötiger hat, aufgerüstet (auf Sechskerner oder komplett zum Intel mit Board neukaufen) zu werden.


Der Athlon II X4 640 ist in Spielen bei uns im Mittel so flott wie der Phenom II X3 740 BE - nimm ergo diesen als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Dezember 2010)

Ah, ok. Liefert ihr das dann bei gegebener Zeit nach?

Ok, drei Kerne mit L3 vs. derer vier ohne L3. Wusste nicht, dass es im Mittel so aussieht, dachte nur dass es bei extremen fällen so "ausufert".


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2010)

Habt Ihr die Bewertungskriterien für Gehäuse geändert ? In der Tabelle oben rechts auf Seite 87 ist "BESSER" mit höherem Sone-Wert. Wenn Ihr die Leser davon überzeugen könnt, sollten sich viele Gehäuse noch besser verkaufen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Liefert ihr das dann bei gegebener Zeit nach?


Morgen früh, 6h. Musst nur rechnen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Dezember 2010)

Ok, "irgendwas" hab ich grad verplant. Aber morgen früh werd ich auf die Seite schauen 
Wobei, das NDA einer bestimmten Karte sollte um 15:00 Uhr fallen?

Nuja, ich mach mcih mal über die jüngste Ausgabe her.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2010)

Karte ungleich CPU


----------



## borni (6. Dezember 2010)

Grad mal PCGH-Unplugged geguckt...
Ich dachte ja immer ich bin ein Nerd aber deine Vitrine Marc, die ist die Krönung. Vor allem die 34 cm Radeon, die du auch benutzen kannst um Einbrecher in die Flucht zu schlagen. Aber an sich eine geile Idee. Wer weiß was so manch eine Karte in 50 Jahren wert ist...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Karte ungleich CPU



Ah, da is was dran *g*

Achja, bevors unter geht: Schöner Bericht über die Konsolen/den PC.

e:/ CoD BO is leider nicht dabei. Nuja, is hald blöd wenn man bei bestimmten Seiten Benches zu einem bestimmten Spiel sucht wg. mehrern Quählen.


----------



## zøtac (7. Dezember 2010)

Heeeeyyyy
Nach einiger Verspätung hab ich die neue PCGH auch daheim. Allerdings muss ich etwas klugscheissen 

Seite 16 | der PC-Vorteil
Artikel : Spiele PC - die Bessere Konsole? 
Die primären Eingabegeräte der drei Plattform-Konkurrenten im Vergleich
2. Minuspunkt vom Xbox-360-Controller


> ...Für Texteingaben auf Xbox Live wird ein Sondermodell mit kleinem Tastenfeld benötigt.


Entweder versteh ich da was falsch oder was da steht ist falsch^^
Ich lese da "Wenn man das Textfeld haben will muss man einen anderen Controller kaufen"
Das Textfeld gibt es allerdings für 30€ zum nachrüsten für jeden Controller. 
(Nennt sich Xbox 360 Chatpad )
Ansonsten wie immer Top *schleim* 

Lg


----------



## tiga05 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich danke euch dafür, dass ihr jetzt einen Betakey für World of Tanks mit drin habt!!!

Hatte das ja letztens noch beanstandet...


----------



## Paulchen (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich würde mir für eine der nächsten *und darauffolgenden* Ausgaben eine etwas größere Schriftgröße wünschen (viell. um +1 erhöhen)!!
Auch sind die Beschriftungen für die Benchmark-Ergebnisse viel zu klein geraden !!

Bitte doch einmal an vielleicht, wie bei mir, immer älter werdende Leser denken, die vielleicht keine 120% Sehkraft mehr haben ...

Ansonsten wäre vielleicht in der aktuellen DVD-Beilage das Vormonats-Heft als PDF-Ausgabe hielfreich.

Ich weiß natürlich, das ihr dann evtl. mehr Seiten produzieren müsst ...

mfg


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage:

Ich war grade dabei Desperados 2 zu installieren, aber wo zur Hölle ist dieser Patch?!
Auf der DVD finde ich ihn nicht, oder bin ich blind? 

€dit: Hm, im Spieleordner ist ein Ordner namens Patch


----------



## RedBrain (13. Dezember 2010)

Auf Seite 40 ist ein großes Bild. In Monitor ist Catalyst Control Center zu sehen und es stand drauf: "1. *Radeon HD 6970 XT-PE* [Syncmaster]"

Anti-Aliasing enhanced auf *256X*. (<- Wow, damit hätte ich nicht gerechtet, dass deine Grafikkarte in Diashow läuft.)

Easteregg? Bildmontage?


----------



## McZonk (13. Dezember 2010)

Da hast du wohl gut aufgepasst RedBrain.  Raff hatte das Easteregg hier schon angekündigt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Dezember 2010)

Harr. 

Übrigens ist das keine Photoshop-Kreation, die Zahlen lassen sich per Treiber-Inf-Modding editieren. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2010)

Werdet ihr in der kommenden Ausgabe auch ein breites Spektrum an 1155er Board-Tests aufweisen?

Würde nämlich passen da ich mir Anfang Januar ein 1155 Brett holen will.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben aktuell acht (8) im Test.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist doch schon was. Vielleicht werden es bis Abgabeschluss noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## MG42 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich suche immer  noch verzweifelt den Cool'nQuiet Switcher .

Leider lässt sich der im Heft auf Seite 75 befindliche AktivierungsCode für die eset NOD32 Antivirus4 aktivieren, irrtümlicherweise wird auf Seite 118 wo die Software ausführlicher vorgestellt wird, auf einen nicht existierenden Key auf Seite 38 und 39 verwiesen . Leider wird der Key (S.74/75) nicht angenommen. Siehe Anhang.

Ansonsten war die Ausgabe leicht zu lesen, interesannt, und unterhaltsam (Arianne 5 oOOOOOOooOOOOOOo) ...und die Kohle wert!

Na dann, bis zum fünften...

gruß

PS:
Ich weiß nicht genau, aber iwann im Jahr 10 eurer Zeitschrift hat diese sich physikalisch um einige Quadratzentimeter verkleinert, bei gleichbleibender Schriftgröße, und abnehmender Seitenzahl... weiß nicht, wann sich das genau vollzogen hat, habe ab der Fabruar-Ausgabe bis zur Juni-Ausgabe die Ausgaben versäumt. Bei gleichbleibendem Preis hat sich die der Inhalts reduziert.
Wo es noch in der Januar-Ausgabe 154 Seiten (non-extended/premium, DVD-Version) waren, sind es nun 146 Seiten, bis zur aktuellen Januar11 Ausgabe. Im Vergleich bringen es die Extended Ausgaben aus 09 auf schlappe 146+32 Seiten..., die Dezember-Premium auf diesselbe Anzahl (für 999Cents).
Ich wette das liegt nicht an die Wischaftskrise, sondern an der fehlenden Zeit/Lust der Leser denen das nicht aufgefallen ist... 
Möchte nur wissen, wieviel diese Sparmaßnahme bringt, hab mich schon gewundert, warum die PCGHs so schnell gelesen waren ist mir auch gar nicht aufgefallen, als alle (gakauften) Ausgaben aufeinander lagen...
Bitte wieder mehr Artikel, da zahle ich gerne einen höheren Preis. 
Ist auch sehr clever, die Leute gucken immer auf den Preis ...


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Es tut mir Leid schon wieder eure Druckqualität bemängeln zu müssen, aber bei mir sind ein paar Tabellen und Texte ausgeblichen (Wahrscheinlich ist genau da die Tinte leer gegangen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Dezember 2010)

Für die Druckqualität sind wir nicht verantwortlich, geben es aber weiter.


----------



## ReaCT (28. Dezember 2010)

Könntet ihr bei den Grafikkartentest das OC-Verhalten wieder anders testen? Eine Spalte bei Standardspannung und eine mit 10% mehr Spannung (wenn sich der Voltchip nicht ansprechen lässt, hat man eben hier eine etwas schlechtere Benotung).


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch mal wieder ein bisschen ich hoffe konstruktive Kritik beitragen:



Auf Seite 70 habt ihr laienfreundlich die Arbeitsweise eines x86 Prozessors erklärt, wäre es nicht noch besser gewesen, wenn ihr ein paar Bilder an anderen Teilen des Heftes gespart hättet und hier dann zuerst mit einer 4 Bit CPU eingeleitet, die ist sehr leicht verständlich ist und dann den Übergang zu der heutigen x86 gemacht hättet?


Auf Seite 108 bei dem Soundkartentest erklärt ihr den Operationsverstärker, hier hat mir nicht ganz gefallen, dass hier von Klang bei Operationsverstärkern gesprochen wird, es ist schlichtweg so, dass ein Operationsverstärker die Differenz zwischen den beiden Eingängen um einen sehr hohen Faktor verstärkt, dadurch lassen sich Grundschaltungen (Summierverstärker, Impedanzwandler, nicht inv. Verstärker,...) bilden, welche an sich keine Verzerrung beim Frequenzgang im Bereich bis 20kHz haben sollten. Erst wenn ich eine Grundschaltung so veränder, dass ich einen Bandpass, Hochpass oder Tiefpass (dadurch wirkt der Ausgang für das Gehör kräftiger  ) erhalte, verändert sich das Ausgangssignal (von Verzerrungen abgesehen die z.B. beim µ741 schon bei 20kHz auftreten), jedoch ist dieses unabhängig  von dem jeweiligen Operationsverstärker. Sprich man kann wenn ein µ741 eingesetzt ist diesen durchaus durch einen TL081 ersetzen welcher "linearer" in diesem Frequenzbereich ist, aber konkret kann der Klang dadurch nicht angepasst werden.


Ich zitiere: "Manche Hersteller wie Texas Instruments Surr Brown versenden übrigens kostenlose Muster von Operationsverstärkern
an Privatkunden." das mag durchaus sein, jedoch hat das den Hintergrund, dass TI seine Produkte an Unis oder diversen Firmen in die Ausbildung/Fertigung einbringen kann, ein Missbrauch dieses Sample Programms kann übrigens zum Ausschluss führen. Bei 20-30 Samples mag das nicht auffallen, aber wenn jetzt welche hergehen und 10x 5 Stück samplen und diese OPs aufm Marktplatz verkaufen, kann das zu einem Ausschluss (durchaus berechtigt) und zudem auch zu diversen anderen Konsequenzen führen, denn der Verkauf von Samples ist nicht gestattet, hier vieleicht die Leser darauf hinweißen, dass man eine Soundkarte mit einem gesampelten OP nicht einfach verkaufen sollte, denn es kann auf der anderen Seite auch wenn es noch so unwahrscheinlich ist jemand sitzen, der das bemerkt und sich bei TI meldet. 

Im gesamten wieder eine interessante Ausgabe, ich möchte hier auch keinen Artikel als schlecht bezeichnen, nur dabei helfen, dass das nächste Heft noch besser wird. 

PS: Falls ihr ein kleines Special (bzw. Fortsetzung zur CPU) machen wollt:

https://estore.ti.com/MSP-EXP430G2-MSP430-LaunchPad-Value-Line-Development-kit-P2031.aspx

Ist sehr billig, daher dürfte es für einige Leser interessant sein, die mal einen kleinen Mod mit z.B. einem programmierbaren Lauflicht erstellen wollen (solche Anfragen gibt es ja des öfteren im Casemoddingbereich).
(ich hoffe mal, dass nichts gegen dieses Zitat einzuwenden ist)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich weiß nicht genau, aber iwann im Jahr 10 eurer Zeitschrift hat diese sich physikalisch um einige Quadratzentimeter verkleinert, bei gleichbleibender Schriftgröße, und abnehmender Seitenzahl... weiß nicht, wann sich das genau vollzogen hat, habe ab der Fabruar-Ausgabe bis zur Juni-Ausgabe die Ausgaben versäumt. Bei gleichbleibendem Preis hat sich die der Inhalts reduziert.



Die Anpassung des Formates an gängige Standardgrößen erfolgte von dern 03 zur 04, die Seitenzahl sollte eigentlich gleich geblieben sein und aufgrund des zeitgleich angepassten Layout hat sich die Zahl der Zeichen pro Seite nicht wirklich verändert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Dezember 2010)

Der Content wurde nicht verringert - das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Auf Seite 108 bei dem Soundkartentest erklärt ihr den Operationsverstärker, hier hat mir nicht ganz gefallen, dass hier von Klang bei Operationsverstärkern gesprochen wird, es ist schlichtweg so, dass ein Operationsverstärker die Differenz zwischen den beiden Eingängen um einen sehr hohen Faktor verstärkt, dadurch lassen sich Grundschaltungen (Summierverstärker, Impedanzwandler, nicht inv. Verstärker,...) bilden, welche an sich keine Verzerrung beim Frequenzgang im Bereich bis 20kHz haben sollten. Erst wenn ich eine Grundschaltung so veränder, dass ich einen Bandpass, Hochpass oder Tiefpass (dadurch wirkt der Ausgang für das Gehör kräftiger  ) erhalte, verändert sich das Ausgangssignal (von Verzerrungen abgesehen die z.B. beim µ741 schon bei 20kHz auftreten), jedoch ist dieses unabhängig  von dem jeweiligen Operationsverstärker. Sprich man kann wenn ein µ741 eingesetzt ist diesen durchaus durch einen TL081 ersetzen welcher "linearer" in diesem Frequenzbereich ist, aber konkret kann der Klang dadurch nicht angepasst werden.


Ich lade dich zu einem Blindtest ein .



> Ich zitiere: "Manche Hersteller wie Texas Instruments Surr Brown versenden übrigens kostenlose Muster von Operationsverstärkern
> an Privatkunden." das mag durchaus sein, jedoch hat das den Hintergrund, dass TI seine Produkte an Unis oder diversen Firmen in die Ausbildung/Fertigung einbringen kann, ein Missbrauch dieses Sample Programms kann übrigens zum Ausschluss führen. Bei 20-30 Samples mag das nicht auffallen, aber wenn jetzt welche hergehen und 10x 5 Stück samplen und diese OPs aufm Marktplatz verkaufen, kann das zu einem Ausschluss (durchaus berechtigt) und zudem auch zu diversen anderen Konsequenzen führen, denn der Verkauf von Samples ist nicht gestattet, hier vieleicht die Leser darauf hinweißen, dass man eine Soundkarte mit einem gesampelten OP nicht einfach verkaufen sollte, denn es kann auf der anderen Seite auch wenn es noch so unwahrscheinlich ist jemand sitzen, der das bemerkt und sich bei TI meldet.


Fordern wir dazu auf Samples zu ordern und dann zu verticken ?


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2010)

Nein, aber es wäre imho vieleicht ein Hinweis zu empfehlen, denn viele verstehen den Begriff umsonst falsch.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Dezember 2010)

-viele ungleich alle

-Unverschämtheit gehören nun mal bestraft
-auch wenn ich Anti Religiös bin die 10 Gebote finde ich gut und richtig

-und wir sind doch nicht in America wo man vor allen Dumheiten gewarnt wird


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

Und zwar wüsste ich gerne, ob in der PCGH 02/2010 schon Call of Duty: Black Ops statt Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 mit in die Benchmarks des Grafikkartentests der HD 69xx einfließen wird.

Danke!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Dezember 2010)

Again schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...



du meinst wohl 02/2011 und nein

hatte die Ausgabe schon heute im Briefkasten


----------



## magic 007 (31. Dezember 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> hatte die Ausgabe schon heute im Briefkasten



Ernsthaft?
bin auch abbonent, bekomme sie aber sonst auch immer "erst" am samstag!
und wohne sogar in franken


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Dezember 2010)

ja warscheinlich weil am 1. kein Post kommt aber hatte die sonst auch Teilweise schon Freitag aber meinstens am Samstag und auch schon mal erst Montag

hoffe selbst Rossi von PCG würde das als echt erkennen siehe aktuelle Folge von Rossis Welt


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

da bin ich ja ein bißchen neidisch, viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## Again (1. Januar 2011)

Und ich muss noch bis zum 5. Januar warten. Ich kann's nicht mehr aushalten! Sandy Bridge! SSDs! Waah!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Januar 2011)

Again schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Kurz: nein. 

Lang: Die beiden Spiele verhalten sich relativ ähnlich, was die Anforderungen angeht, von daher gilt "Was für das alte Spiel taugt, tut's auch für das neue." Zum Start von _Black Ops_ überprüften wir die Leistung diverser Komponenten, wobei teils unstimmige Werte herauskamen, Jetzt, nachdem mit Patches auch Performance-Verbesserungen Einzug hielten, ist es denkbar, das Spiel in den Parcours aufzunehmen. Wir werden beizeiten einige Spiele austauschen – erwarte diese Maßnahme aber nicht vor der PCGH 04/2011. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

Hey ich hab im letzten Heft auch noch ne menge Fehler (Grammatikalisch sowie inhaltlich) gefunden,
bin aber gerade zu müde sie alle raus zu suchen...
Achja die Werbungen die ihr inseriert die werden doch wohl von den Herstellern erstellt oder?
Weil in der vorletzten (Oder so) hab ich eine gesehen die war Grammatikalisch echt die Härte


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Januar 2011)

Pics/evidence or it didn't happen.  Alles abseits von Tippfehlern, die leider immer wieder durchrutschen, ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen und höchstens subjektiv anfechtbar. Und ja, mit der Werbung haben wir nichts zu tun.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kurz: nein.
> 
> Lang: Die beiden Spiele verhalten sich relativ ähnlich, was die Anforderungen angeht, von daher gilt "Was für das alte Spiel taugt, tut's auch für das neue." Zum Start von _Black Ops_ überprüften wir die Leistung diverser Komponenten, wobei teils unstimmige Werte herauskamen, Jetzt, nachdem mit Patches auch Performance-Verbesserungen Einzug hielten, ist es denkbar, das Spiel in den Parcours aufzunehmen. Wir werden beizeiten einige Spiele austauschen – erwarte diese Maßnahme aber nicht vor der PCGH 04/2011.
> 
> ...


Okay, danke für die Info. 

Die PCGH 02/2011 habe ich leider noch nicht, da ich kein Abonnent bin. Aber in der PCGH 01/2011 habt ihr bei dem Black Ops Test berichtet, dass dieses Spiel sehr hungrig ist, was die CPU betrifft. Das deckt sich sehr mit meinen Erfahrungen und dem Großteil der Black Ops Community. Für Modern Warfare 2 genügt schon ein Intel Core 2 Duo oder ein Phenom II X2 mit 3,0 GHz, für Black Ops sollte es dagegen schon ein Quadcore mit dieser Taktfrequenz sein.

Deshalb hatte ich auch nachgefragt, ob der Test der HD 69xx auch Benchmarks zu Black Ops führt. Macht aber auch nichts, wenn das noch nicht der Fall ist. Denn, und das wäre vorerst meine letzte Frage: Einen schönen, großen Benchmark-Parcours mit den neuen Sandy Bridge Prozessoren habt ihr in der neuen Ausgabe ja drin, richtig?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2011)

Nachher


----------



## xanterax (3. Januar 2011)

Seite 118 - Feedback zu Tabelle: Vergleich Virenscanner: Eset ressourcenschonend

In der abgedruckten Tabelle ist zwischen den ganzen reinen Virenscannern eine Internet Security abgedruckt. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Norton Internet Security. Das entsprechende Produkt von Symantec wäre aber Norton Antivirus. Das eine Internetsecurity gegen einen Virenscanner schlechter abschneidet, ist nicht verwunderlich, weil mehr Tools enthalten sind, die den Rechner schützen. Zum Beispiel eine Firewall.

Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Versehen? Oder ist das wieder einer dieser Tricks um den Hersteller möglichst günstig zu positionieren?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Januar 2011)

xanterax schrieb:


> Seite 118 - Feedback zu Tabelle: Vergleich Virenscanner: Eset ressourcenschonend
> 
> In der abgedruckten Tabelle ist zwischen den ganzen reinen Virenscannern eine Internet Security abgedruckt. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Norton Internet Security. Das entsprechende Produkt von Symantec wäre aber Norton Antivirus. Das eine Internetsecurity gegen einen Virenscanner schlechter abschneidet, ist nicht verwunderlich, weil mehr Tools enthalten sind, die den Rechner schützen. Zum Beispiel eine Firewall.
> 
> Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Versehen? Oder ist das wieder einer dieser Tricks um den Hersteller möglichst günstig zu positionieren?



Es ist kein Versehen. Es handelt sich nicht um einen Vergleichstest sondern um einen Praxisartikel zum Eset-Virenscanner. Der Benchmark soll zeigen, wo ein Sicherheitspaket im Vergleich liegen würde. Außerdem schneidet das Norton-Produkt im Verhältnis zur hohen Komplexität an Sicherheitsmodulen sehr gut ab.


----------

